# Wild Figured Olive Burl?



## rhossack (Nov 13, 2013)

I did a group buy recently for some Bamboo Rod Makers and our local Pen Club. There were about 150 blanks in the box and somewhere between Israel and WA the box split open and all the blanks were just tossed back in and the box taped.

As I sorted through them trying to separate them into the right groups I found a few that I could not decide what group they were a part of so I kept those for myself. Here is one of them.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice figuring in that piece.

Les


----------



## Molokai (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice wood and pen, but doesnt look like olive burl,
Definition of burl is lost somehow to some sellers. Curly is not burl etc but thats another thread


----------



## rhossack (Nov 14, 2013)

Molokai said:


> Nice wood and pen, but doesnt look like olive burl,
> Definition of burl is lost somehow to some sellers. Curly is not burl etc but thats another thread


I understand the definition and I added a "?" in the description because I had ordered 4 varieties of olive wood of which 2 sizes were burls. This piece fit no where in that spectrum or the pieces I received so hence the Question mark. 

Whatever it is I'm happy with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 14, 2013)

rhossack said:


> I understand the definition and I added a "?" in the description because I had ordered 4 varieties of olive wood of which 2 sizes were burls. This piece fit no where in that spectrum or the pieces I received so hence the Question mark.
> 
> Whatever it is I'm happy with it


Sorry, i missed question mark. The wood is awesome,
one of my favorite wood. Have ton of it drying in the cellar,

Reactions: Like 1


----------

